# Post here about your online console gaming experience !



## NoasArcAngel (Feb 28, 2010)

I decided to make a thread dedicated to the online gaming experience with consoles. @Mods please make this thread sticky so that people can view FAQ's solve problems and ask questions.

what you need to post : 

1. which console you used 


2. internet connection speed and provider ex. airtel , mtnl etc


3. where you stay [ state / city ] 


4. what game you played. if possible mention the server 


5.rate the online gameplay out of 5 on these categories. and justify the cause  about why you gave points for those. 

* - bad 

** - acceptable 

*** - good 

**** - very good 

***** - awesome 

categories : 

a) online gameplay lagg 
-Lagg is defined as network disruption which often causes packet loss and choke making online gameplay a nightmare. Please note lagg has no relation with latency / ping. 
-Any decent broadband connection has 0% loss and choke. 

**********************************************************
Example : 

have you faced any issues like where you fire and the person does not get killed ? 

b) latency issues 
-Latency is the amount of time that the packets take to reach the host and come back to the point from where they were sent. 
-Generally <50 ms latency is considered optimum for online gaming.

**********************************************************
Example : 

have you faced a problem where you shoot and the person dies after 2 seconds? 

Thats is nearly pretty much to online gaming. If you feel any changes / additions should be made please post the change / addition you think is required and we can add them.

thanks and regards 
noasarcangel

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

@ sorry mods for double post i needed to post once to explain how to post : 

1. ps3

2.mtnl 512kbps 

3.delhi / delhi [ NCR ] 

4.killzone 2  [ UK server ] 

5. a) ***** - awesome experience ... i faced no connection timeouts and loss / choke issues to the server i played . 
b) **** although the killzone 2 engine handles latency issues very well . i still feel there is a need for improvement especially low latency broadband connections in India


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

rofl guys post here about your online gaming experience it only takes 2 mins plus it helps to solve problems in future


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be getting UC1 and 2 and Killzone 2 today. So I'll post the online experience as soon as I try it out.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 10, 2010)

PS3
Killzone 2 , almost lag free even on a slower internet connection
Unchartered 2 , bit of lag but over all runs smooth


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for the posts... we need some more people who play online .... btw best online games for ps3 / ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone up for a Killzone 2 session?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2010)

rofl havent got my ps3 man.... but i got a game from malaysia .... my relative bought me call of duty modern warfare 2  how ironic....


----------



## arkadeep (Mar 17, 2010)

Nintendo Wii
Local cable provider
West Bengal / Kolkata
Fifa 10 and mario kart wii

rating - *****
simply amazing.....no problems with the connection


----------



## Xtormrage (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Sony PlayStation 3

2. Airtel 256-512 Kbps

3. Delhi NCR

4. Battlefield: Bad Company 2/ Transformers: War for Cybertron

5. a) ****   Minor connection timeouts.
    b) ***** No lag.


----------

